# Most likely to least likely nurturing types.



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Which types would be most likely to be nurturing over others, and which types would be least likely? What factors contribute to these things? Is this the case at all?

Example: Would a Feeling type be more likely to nurture others than a Thinking type? And why would this most likely be the case?


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Most:
ENFJ
ESFJ
ISFJ
INFJ


Least:
ENTP
ISTP
INTP


----------



## ESFPlover (Mar 1, 2015)

I would agree on the least of the nurturing types, but you forgot the one that IS most nurturing.

Most:

ESFP

Least:
ENTP
ISTP
INTP


----------



## ESFPlover (Mar 1, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Which types would be most likely to be nurturing over others, and which types would be least likely? What factors contribute to these things? Is this the case at all?
> 
> Example: Would a Feeling type be more likely to nurture others than a Thinking type? And why would this most likely be the case?


Of course a feeler would be more nurturing then a thinker, thinkers just dont get it, they dont have that nature as feelers do.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ghostsoul said:


> Most:
> ENFJ
> ESFJ
> ISFJ
> ...





ESFPlover said:


> I would agree on the least of the nurturing types, but you forgot the one that IS most nurturing.
> 
> Most:
> 
> ...



did you pick IXTP because of inf Fe?

why not pick EXTJ who have Fe in 8th place?

just curious and not saying I disagree


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> Most:
> ENFJ
> ESFJ
> ISFJ
> ...


Seems that you would say Judging types may be more likely to be nurturing over the Perceivers? What would be your reasoning on this one?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

ESFPlover said:


> Of course a feeler would be more nurturing then a thinker, thinkers just dont get it, they dont have that nature as feelers do.


Indeed...that strikes me as the most obvious one as well, tho it's good to get to the bottom of the why of these things.

I get the feeling that Fe may be more likely to be nurturing others than Fi as well, to narrow it down even further.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

From personal experience, ISTJ is the least nurturing while ENFJ is the most.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

ESFPlover said:


> Of course a feeler would be more nurturing then a thinker, thinkers just dont get it, they dont have that nature as feelers do.


Depends what one means by nurturing.
A thinker is going to want to challenge a person, to mentor them. To enable the person to continue to improve by saying 'here's what you did wrong', and to encourage when it is is done well. To assist a person to be the best person they can possibly be. 
Yet a thinker is unlikely to be concerned with providing emotional comfort.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> did you pick IXTP because of inf Fe?
> 
> why not pick EXTJ who have Fe in 8th place?
> 
> just curious and not saying I disagree


I think Ti is more into, cold, hard facts. Te, is a little more...world involved.
Ti, is also very apathetic, so it makes ISTP and INTP even colder. Ti-Ne is also likely to make cruel jokes and not think about how others feel about it.



He's a Superhero! said:


> Seems that you would say Judging types may be more likely to be nurturing over the Perceivers? What would be your reasoning on this one?


No, it's Fe being more nurturing over Fi and Ti being the least nurturing function, because of it's detachment and apathy. Fi can be nurturing but it's quite stubborn as well.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Morn said:


> Depends what one means by nurturing.
> A thinker is going to want to challenge a person, to mentor them. To enable the person to continue to improve by saying 'here's what you did wrong', and to encourage when it is is done well. To assist a person to be the best person they can possibly be.
> Yet a thinker is unlikely to be concerned with providing emotional comfort.


I like this.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

I think any type can be nurturing. My mother is either an ISTJ or ESTJ and she wasn't nurturing in the touchy feely sort of way. I am an ISTJ and I think both my kids and husband would consider me to be nurturing. Also, what one considers nurturing, another may considering coddling and not conducive to the growth and development of. I would guess that many may have different ideas about what constitutes nurturing. The definition below is one I found online.

*Nurture: **caring for and encouraging the growth or development of.*


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

In my experience... ISTP is least nurturing... lol. INTP ain't high up there either. 

I have a thing for Ti-doms, starting to wonder if it might be some sort of masochism.

But I agree with the person who said it depends on what is meant by "nurturing". There are different types. I'm just thinking in terms of emotional comfort and sensitivity.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Morn said:


> Depends what one means by nurturing.
> A thinker is going to want to challenge a person, to mentor them. To enable the person to continue to improve by saying 'here's what you did wrong', and to encourage when it is is done well. To assist a person to be the best person they can possibly be.
> Yet a thinker is unlikely to be concerned with providing emotional comfort.


Thinkers may be less likely than feelers to provide emotional support, but it doesn't mean they can't. With me, I will say or do something if I know you need help. I may not always recognize that but when I do I try. And I know I'm not alone.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> Thinkers may be less likely than feelers to provide emotional support, but it doesn't mean they can't. With me, I will say or do something if I know you need help. I may not always recognize that but when I do I try. And I know I'm not alone.


^


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> Thinkers may be less likely than feelers to provide emotional support, but it doesn't mean they can't. With me, I will say or do something if I know you need help. I may not always recognize that but when I do I try. And I know I'm not alone.


I can relate to this, although I try to go with rational advice for as long as I can and most people, even if they're a feeling type, are appreciative of it, especially if they don't lack people who approach the problem from a more emotional perspective. Still, if I know a person would much prefer emotional support and they need it at that moment, I'm definitely not incapable of giving it to someone. Practical advice is just a preference if I can freely choose which one to use.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> I can relate to this, although I try to go with rational advice for as long as I can and most people, even if they're a feeling type, are appreciative of it, especially if they don't lack people who approach the problem from a more emotional perspective. Still, if I know a person would much prefer emotional support and they need it at that moment, I'm definitely not incapable of giving it to someone. Practical advice is just a preference if I can freely choose which one to use.


Sure, advice does help and I do that too. But a lot of times people just want someone to listen to and understand them. And emotinal support doesn't mean you have to become too emotional yourself. A simple touch and a reassuring word--"everything's going to be OK"--can go a long way.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> Sure, advice does help and I do that too. But a lot of times people just want someone to listen to and understand them. And emotinal support doesn't mean you have to become too emotional yourself. A simple touch and a reassuring word--"everything's going to be OK"--can go a long way.


That's what I do a lot, I've been told that I'm a great listener even though I was sure I sucked. It's easy to pick up what people want to hear - for example, if someone whines about their ex, it's very easy to contribute if you are familiar with them. They immediately feel better. 

I still find it strange when people appreciate my practical approach - an INFP friend broke up with her ENTJ boyfriend recently and kept complaining about how he was too rational and "emotionless". I gave her some proper NT-style advice on how to cope with the break up and she was extremely grateful and happy about it. Needless to say, I was a bit confused.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> That's what I do a lot, I've been told that I'm a great listener even though I was sure I sucked. It's easy to pick up what people want to hear - for example, if someone whines about their ex, it's very easy to contribute if you are familiar with them. They immediately feel better.
> 
> I still find it strange when people appreciate my practical approach - an INFP friend broke up with her ENTJ boyfriend recently and kept complaining about how he was too rational and "emotionless". I gave her some proper NT-style advice on how to cope with the break up and she was extremely grateful and happy about it. Needless to say, I was a bit confused.


yeah, you're the expert when it comes to broken hearts, aren't you?


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> yeah, you're the expert when it comes to broken hearts, aren't you?


You know it


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> You know it


ouch!


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> ouch!


Your use of "" indicates that I might've not been harsh enough on you in the criticism thread... One day, kitten, one day.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> Your use of "" indicates that I might've not been harsh enough on you in the criticism thread... One day, kitten, one day.


meow )


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> meow )


For once I have nothing to oppose your statement with. 10 points!


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> For once I have nothing to oppose your statement with. 10 points!


what do I get if I _roar_?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Esfj
enfj
isfj
infj
esfp
enfp
isfp
infp
estj
entj
istj
intj
estp
entp
istp
intp


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

jamaix said:


> I think any type can be nurturing. My mother is either an ISTJ or ESTJ and she wasn't nurturing in the touchy feely sort of way. I am an ISTJ and I think both my kids and husband would consider me to be nurturing. Also, what one considers nurturing, another may considering coddling and not conducive to the growth and development of. I would guess that many may have different ideas about what constitutes nurturing. The definition below is one I found online.
> 
> *Nurture: **caring for and encouraging the growth or development of.*


I have to agree, as there is this INTP I know and am close to, and he really isn't the touchy-feely or emotional type (however he will give me a hug every blue moon, sometimes randomly too - I think it's specifically because he knows I like hugs tho lol), and emotional support isn't his strong point - and interestingly enuf he can sense this about himself and actively works on it, due to his focus in life...progression. He is all about progression, and that may even be his favourite word, as I have heard him say it a lot! I've observed him helping others too, he enjoys try to help others to progress in whatever way they need it, and he's a good listener as well. He's really good actually in his own way of nurturing, and I can see just by observing him with others, as well as at times with me, that he knows how to encourage growth and development without being touchy-feely or emotional, which has been a real eye-opener to me. I think that he's way of nurturing is very important too, despite it being different to how I originally viewed nurturing. I imagine that with an emotional touchy-feely type person by his side they would make an awesome team when it comes to nurturing, probably covering all grounds.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

This may be stereotyping but I'm going to go with Fe types being the most nurturing.


----------



## Philipthestone (Jun 6, 2015)

It seems to me that types can differ by country as well. I can't stand American INTJs as they seem quite cokd but the British ones I know are very caring. Either that or I just had bad experience. With those certain groups. INTJs could very well be the least or just somewhere in the middle.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> what do I get if I _roar_?


You become an honorary lion. Yet roaring doesn't change the fact that a real lion would get rid of you in a heartbeat.


----------



## ShrekisLove (May 5, 2015)

Infp>enfj>enfp>infj>isfp>isfj>esfj>esfp>entp>istj>entj>intp>intj>estj>estp>istp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

Most nurturing: FJ's because dom/aux Fe > FP's > ExTP > IxTP's and xxTJ's (couldn't decide because all 6 are equally anti-nurturing :th_blush


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

I think that the most nurturing types would be ESFJ and ESFP, but i am not sure which type would be the least nurturing.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> You become an honorary lion. Yet roaring doesn't change the fact that a real lion would get rid of you in a heartbeat.


look at my avatar--a real lion wouldn't have the heart to "get rid off" lil' ol' me, i iz tu kute!


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> look at my avatar--a real lion wouldn't have the heart to "get rid off" lil' ol' me, i iz tu kute!


That would change very quickly after you roar, the lion might feel intimidated!


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> That would change very quickly after you roar, the lion might feel intimidated!


happens, but ENTJs usually run away when I roar--flight to safety response


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> happens, but ENTJs usually run away when I roar--flight to safety response


True, an ENTJ being afraid of an INTP is just like a lion being afraid of a kitten. I wonder what would happen if you had an ENTJ roar at you...


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> True, an ENTJ being afraid of an INTP is just like a lion being afraid of a kitten. I wonder what would happen if you had an ENTJ roar at you...


see my avatar


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> see my avatar


As a robotic NT I must say that I'm not quite sure which emotion the kitten represents...


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> As a robotic NT I must say that I'm not quite sure which emotion the kitten represents...


it's the emotion that says, "u kant tuch dis!"


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> it's the emotion that says, "u kant tuch dis!"


Yet if it was a real lion, the next thing to happen would be this: 










This emotion is called "tell my mother I love her"


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> Yet if it was a real lion, the next thing to happen would be this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, that's what the lion would see after I _mesmerized _him with my wit and logic

it's the emotion that says, "I'm dazzled by your bloody brilliance!"


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> yes, that's what the lion would see after I _mesmerized _him with my wit and logic
> 
> it's the emotion that says, "I'm dazzled by your bloody brilliance!"


The lion would die out of sheer embarrassment, huh? 










This is the emotion that says "I'd rather be a human's carpet than let my roar reveal that we're related"


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> The lion would die out of sheer embarrassment, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, not die, he would step down as the king of the jungle and show his respect by prostrating himself at my paws

it's the emotion that says, "u iz da king, nao, an i iz yur humbel subjekt" (ENTJs don't spell tu gud


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> no, not die, he would step down as the king of the jungle and show his respect by prostrating himself at my paws
> 
> it's the emotion that says, "u iz da king, nao, an i iz yur humbel subjekt" (ENTJs don't spell tu gud












So technically nothing, because that kingdom is likely to be a very, very dark place. 

It's the emotion that says "Oh, my people are miserable? Fuk it ima lion i roar n shit"


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

ESFPlover said:


> I would agree on the least of the nurturing types, but you forgot the one that IS most nurturing.
> 
> Most:
> 
> ...


esfp are not nurturing. they are more about having a good time. they are way to reckless, some what self centered and pay very little attention to detail to be "nurturing".


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> So technically nothing, because that kingdom is likely to be a very, very dark place.
> 
> It's the emotion that says "Oh, my people are miserable? Fuk it ima lion i roar n shit"


this is the first time you came near to breaking my heart


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> this is the first time you came near to breaking my heart


It's only effective if I do it slowly eventually it pays back, hurts more


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> It's only effective if I do it slowly eventually it pays back, hurts more



haha, ENTP, you missed my meaning entirely


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> haha, ENTP, you missed my meaning entirely


I will get to breaking it. This is just a sneak peek. Could you consider enlightening your well hidden meaning?


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> I will get to breaking it. This is just a sneak peek. Could you consider enlightening your well hidden meaning?


can't you see thru my dark, dark world?...do I need to shine the light of reason?


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> can't you see thru my dark, dark world?...do I need to shine the light of reason?


Paraphrasing my request will not make you sound smart and please do, my kingdom overpowers yours in light


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> Paraphrasing my request will not make you sound smart and please do, my kingdom overpowers yours in light


if your avatar is any indication, looks like you had a blackout in your kingdom


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> if your avatar is any indication, looks like you had a blackout in your kingdom


At least I'm a human. I wonder how you as a kitten even have a kingdom, weren't you just born?


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> At least I'm a human. I wonder how you as a kitten even have a kingdom, weren't you just born?


yes, God said let there be light and I was born, and everywhere I go ppl bow down to my kuteness--I iz irresistable force of nature


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> yes, God said let there be light and I was born, and everywhere I go ppl bow down to my kuteness--I iz irresistable force of nature


Oh no, but cats were only worshipped in Ancient Egypt and unfortunately we've passed that phase:| nowadays your mere job is to entertain bored people by chasing a red dot on a Youtube video, very irresistible yet not enough to compete with those like me


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> Oh no, but cats were only worshipped in Ancient Egypt and unfortunately we've passed that phase:| nowadays your mere job is to entertain bored people by chasing a red dot on a Youtube video, very irresistible yet not enough to compete with those like me


I haven't seen you on youtube, unless you mean those funny "female fail" videos

and I admit they are irresistable, but in a different way


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> I haven't seen you on youtube, unless you mean those funny "female fail" videos
> 
> and I admit they are irresistable, but in a different way


I don't have a driver's license so I doubt you've seen me. We all know that the ones most attracted to cat videos are no-life introverts who have nothing better to do than to sit on reddit all day


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

ESFJ and ENFJ are the most nurturing.
INTP and ISTP are the least nurturing.

IXTJ types often come across as colder than IXTP types but IXTJ types are control freaks and are more likely to fall into the nurturing role.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> I don't have a driver's license so I doubt you've seen me. We all know that the ones most attracted to cat videos are no-life introverts *who have nothing better to do than to sit on reddit all day;*)


so what are you doing on reddit all day?


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> so what are you doing on reddit all day?


Never said I was on reddit all day. Not my thing, although I would consider that a possibility for you.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> Never said I was on reddit all day. Not my thing, although I would consider that a possibility for you.


sorry, never been on reddit


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> sorry, never been on reddit


I highly doubt. At least the videos of you chasing a red dot / meowing excessively have.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> I highly doubt. At least the videos of you chasing a red dot / meowing excessively have.


copycats 

yis, i iz _dat _populer!


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> copycats
> 
> yis, i iz _dat _populer!


A fine pun, kitten. Your popularity is an illusion though since you've "never" been to reddit, you wouldn't know if it's _actually_ you there or another copycat


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> A fine pun, kitten. Your popularity is an illusion though since you've "never" been to reddit, you wouldn't know if it's _actually_ you there or another copycat


I iz da _only _kute n kule kat in taon, ENTP, an don u forgit it!


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> I iz da _only _kute n kule kat in taon, ENTP, an don u forgit it!


You might've been until your pwetty face got ruined by the cruel, cruel ENTJ lion you're also forgetting that you're porifera, kitty cat


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> You might've been until your pwetty face got ruined by the cruel, cruel ENTJ lion you're also forgetting that you're porifera, kitty cat


porifera is a porous point, ENTP, but whaddya expect when you sponge off ENTJs?


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> porifera is a porous point, ENTP, but whaddya expect when you sponge off ENTJs?


I thought we agreed that the ENTJ lion got rid of you?:0


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> I thought we agreed that the ENTJ lion got rid of you?:0


no ENTJ can "get rid off" me, ENTP, not even the porifera-loving kind


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> no ENTJ can "get rid off" me, ENTP, not even the porifera-loving kind


I wouldn't be so sure... ENTJs can do magical things.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

FJs because Fe
FPs because Fi
TPs because aux/inf Fe
TJs because like nonexistent Fe 

I would say ISFJs are most "classically" nurturing, followed by ESFJs and then ENFJs. (INFJs have the hardest time being nurturing of the FJs, I think.) Not so sure about the other types ^^

Of course, though, these are stereotypes. I know an ISTJ who is very classically nurturing, and an ISFJ who was one of the least comforting people I've ever known. Every person is different. This list - and I imagine the words of others here - are only based on expectation and the "standard" expected person of a certain personality type.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> I would say ISFJs are most "classically" nurturing, followed by ESFJs and then ENFJs. (INFJs have the hardest time being nurturing of the FJs, I think.) Not so sure about the other types ^^


Totally feel this. Most people forget that INFJ is like the least Fe of the Fe-preferred users. 

For some reason, I'm really hung up on the placement of xxFPs. Maybe I haven't been around enough healthy Fi-users, but in my experience, the super nurturing ones were the exception, not the rule.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> FJs because Fe
> FPs because Fi
> TPs because aux/inf Fe
> TJs because like nonexistent Fe
> ...


You stepped right in to my _tete-a-tete _with ENTP! Is this payback? 

But I'm glad you think TPs are more nurturing than TJs. It nurtures my ego.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

From most to least:

1. ISFJ (their nurturing is focused more intensely and on fewer people)
2. INFJ
3. ESFJ
4. ENFJ
5. INFP
6. ISFP
7. ENFP 
8. ESFP 
9. ESTJ (very nurturing in a "father figure" sort of sense, despite inf. Fi- just my observations)
10. ISTJ (same but more reserved about it- STJ's are more family oriented/traditionally nurturing than other Thinking types)
11. ENTP (we're quite snuggly...for an NT)
12. ESTP (they're like big kids themselves)
13. INTP
14. ISTP
15. ENTJ
16. INTJ 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Isfj
Infp
Infj
Esfp 

___

Istj
istp
intp

Edit : Problem is that, nurturing is a too broad conception depending of people. Tough love is as nurturing as other forms, and some people do everything with actions rather than with feelings. Do not mean they don't care / can't nurture


----------

